# Boxing News: Mike Tyson Aiming For Gold On Other Side Of Ropes



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally. Hope he becomes a major player on the promotional side of the biz and takes on his former manager. 



> Mike Tyson has a new outlet to sink his teeth into.
> 
> Only 20 years old when he sparked Trevor Berbick in the second round on Nov. 22, 1986 to become the youngest world heavyweight boxing champion of all time, the sports world’s most polarizing figure has returned to the stage at the age of 47.
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That is absolutely insane. In 2008, I was a huge fan of Felix Diaz in the Olympics, and have been trying to catch any of his fights on Youtube and stuff ever since. The reason I liked him is because he went toe to toe, ducked and went for the hooks. Me, at like 14, said the reason I liked him so much is cause he reminded me of Mike Tyson.

6 years later, Felix Diaz is one of the first guys signed on Mike Tyson's promotions. Ridiculous.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonder why it took this long for Tyson to finally get into the promotion game! I'll be on the look out for his stable of fighters in upcoming matches! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol "Mike has a new outlet to sink his teeth into", was that an intentional joke? Either way it was funny.


----------

